

Ask HN: Top submissions by day/ week - catch404

Hi all, I remember a site which displayed popular top posts broken down by day and week. Is this still around?
======
mcav
are you thinking of this? <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

or maybe this: <http://top.searchyc.com/>

~~~
catch404
no, there is one which shows a breakdown by day and week - think it may have
been someones weekend project.

